
Ask HN: TeachyourselfCS or FunctionalCS which to choose to self learn CS? - vkishorev
Hi HN. Hope you&#x27;re all safe at home without getting infected. I&#x27;m looking to self learn computer science especially since I have a lot of time wfh currently. I already have a background in programming and data structures. I was hoping to follow a curriculum to fill in the gaps I have.<p>I came across 2 resources<p>* https:&#x2F;&#x2F;functionalcs.github.io&#x2F;curriculum&#x2F;<p>* https:&#x2F;&#x2F;teachyourselfcs.com&#x2F;<p>Can anyone please give me feedback on which one to follow &#x2F; which is better and why? Any feedback about the resources would be much appreciated. Thank you so much.
======
8589934591
I've been following teachyourselfcs and I find it great. The resources
mentioned are top notch. I just had a look at the functionalcs link and it
seems to have 2/3 resources per subject compared to 1 per subject in
teachyourselfcs. I feel this will make it more easy to not get stuck with
paralysis by analysis.

I don't know if the other curriculum is superior or not though. Someone more
experienced should pitch in regarding that.

